# Reds rip Oscar's eye out!



## Davoo (Jan 30, 2004)

Do eyes regenerate on fish?

Well after 9 months or so my Oscar finally got what he had coming. My tiger oscar is about 10-11" and aggressive as hell. This oscar always chases my reds around the tank and nips at them. Yesterday one of my reds nipped back. The red ripped one of the oscars god damned eyes out. It is absolutely gross looking. There is a cave in the side of the fish's head with 2" flesh strings hanging out where the eye once was. The oscar seemed to go in to a state of shock and is not swimming rather he is sitting on the bottom of the tank. 
Will the oscar survive this injury? Would a pet store take him as a donation?
I will try to dig up the camera and post up some picks.

BTW: I learned the hard way. It may have taken a while and like many have warned, NOTHING CAN BE MIXED WITH P'S. (besides plecos and apple snails if you're lucky.) 
My reds have eaten the following: Spotted puffer,crayfish,crabs,3 Jack Dempsey's,Jewel ciclid and an oscar eye.


----------



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

I've never heard of eyes regenerating, but I've had this problem with some fish in the past. I've never had a problem with them living, even when there are gaping wounds in their heads.

Definitely put him in another tank and let him heal. From then on other fish may pick on him extra because of his scarring and deformity. Sadly, it's nature to pick on the weak.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Sorry to hear that man...it seems a serious wound so it shouldn´t regenerate but your Oscar will survive this time...seems he learned a lesson too...







!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

yes move him or lose him, in my opinion cause now the ranas will sniff out that weakness

and finish it off sooner or later


----------



## a*men (Mar 23, 2004)




----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

> My reds have eaten the following: Spotted puffer,crayfish,crabs,3 Jack Dempsey's,Jewel ciclid and an oscar eye


lol a lot had to die before you finally learnt. That oscar will be eaten soon unless you move him, but he will always have one eye.


----------



## gbert15 (Jul 20, 2004)

Ouch!







If you had a vid of that that'd be cool! I also dont think an eye would just regenerate back, that's gonna be a permanent injury on your oscar!


----------



## Daywalker (Aug 15, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> yes move him or lose him, in my opinion cause now the ranas will sniff out that weakness
> 
> and finish it off sooner or later :nod:


----------



## Davoo (Jan 30, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> > My reds have eaten the following: Spotted puffer,crayfish,crabs,3 Jack Dempsey's,Jewel ciclid and an oscar eye
> 
> 
> lol a lot had to die before you finally learnt. That oscar will be eaten soon unless you move him, but he will always have one eye.


 Yeah. It is not as bad as it seems though because i put them all in the tank at the same time when I originally stocked it. I was supposed to adopt a 220 gallon shortly after but it didn't work out. Oh well, live and learn. 
I should have some pics up by the end of the day.


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

> yes move him or lose him, in my opinion cause now the ranas will sniff out that weakness
> 
> and finish it off sooner or later


He won't last in that tank! Good luck I really hope u don't lose him.


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

eyes do not grow back.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Depending on how bad the injury. If the pupil or whole eye has been taken out, then NO. Cut or bitten eyes can heal and regenerate in time.

Moved to Parasite, Disease, and Injury.


----------



## Stranger (Jul 1, 2004)

how do you guys have plecos in ur tanks? every fukin time i put my pleco in the tank, my p's eat it. lost 3 plecos so far. thats 8.99 x 3. thats alot of money >:O


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

take him out of the tak, hes showing waekness so they will kill him soon, also i doubtthe fish store will tkae him, i dont think his eyes will grow back, but you might hav to hand feed him which will be cool for bout a week...


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

hate to say this, but, TOLD YA SO,

take him out ASAP, once the p's sence he has a weekness, thats when they will stirke, in the wild, p's naturally weed out the old sick injured and dying,

get him OUT


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Davoo said:


> Do eyes regenerate on fish?










Please tell me your joking









No, eyes do not regenerate


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Stranger said:


> how do you guys have plecos in ur tanks? every fukin time i put my pleco in the tank, my p's eat it. lost 3 plecos so far. thats 8.99 x 3. thats alot of money >:O


 It is just a matter of luck. Some make it, others don't, and some just last for some time and then they get eaten after being with P's for months. My pleco has been with my Caribas for a year and he just has nipped fins, but my friends Nats just ate his pleco after 6 months. You never know.


----------

